# Raymarine C80 problems



## ateupwitit

Has anyone encountered this issue with the C-series Raymarine we have a C80. The unit powers on and shows the initial start-up screen and shuts off and it continues to do this. Does anyone have any ideas?We checked all the basic things i.e. power, connections, etc.


----------



## Daydreamin

I have E-120's and had similar symptoms. Initial power up was fine, system seemed to reboot one or both screens with no obvious reason. Reboots seemed to be happening 3-4 times over the span of 30 minutes. Power supply seemed fine, nothing obviously wrong. Checked voltage from alternators, battery connections, battery switches, etc. After some hair pulling and head scratching I looked a little deeper. It turned out to be loose ground connections on the bus bars (one in the transom, one in the console). I disconnected, cleaned and reconnected. Everything has worked correctly since. I suspect you have a bad connection somewhere in your electrical system. I think the shutdown (reboot) is a safety feature when the system detects dirty power (spikes, surges, drops).


----------



## Xanadu

That's it. You've got a power or ground issue.


----------



## ateupwitit

thanks guys we're going to do more electrical troubleshooting and revisit the power supplies. We're wanting to go fishing next week. the bite is hot


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

Like they said, "power issue"

We also have seen software or firmware issues cause the same problem. 

A software update could also be the cure.


----------



## Kim

What you have there is a jammed front cover. Turn the unit off, remove the front cover and put it back on, it snaps on and off. That should fix your problem. If you need more help with it send PM and I will respond.


----------



## reeltime

The second day I used mine I had the same problem. Pretty Raymarine screen, then just black. Cycled power 3 or 4 times still nothing. Finally gave up and went fishing without the tech tools. I was really bummed out.



At sunset on my return, I gave it another try and realized it was in night mode!!! Man, I felt like a dumbass!



Maybe this time you won't be as embarrassed as I was when it happen to me. 

Otherwise, you likely got power problems.

Good luck.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

> *Kim (3/14/2009)*What you have there is a jammed front cover. Turn the unit off, remove the front cover and put it back on, it snaps on and off. That should fix your problem. If you need more help with it send PM and I will respond.


Sounds like the issue just started, thats not a faceplate issue. IF thats the problem, you dont have to remove the cover and potentialy do the same thing, just make sure every button is not hung up under the bezel. Like said before, have a QUALIFIED tech take a look. could be a simple fix, maybe a software upgrade. You have a couple of options here, should be able to get back on the water in no time!!


----------



## Lucky Dawg

I had the exact same issue. Performed a reset and fixed instantly.

Hold down first soft key while powering up. It performs a master reset.


----------



## chasintales

I have an A65 and had the exact problem. I rewired everything and even tried another power source to no avail. I finally contacted Raymarine and sent my unit in. They told me that this was a known software glitch and that the fix was coming, but to send my unit in and they would do the update. I did and it works great again. Since then, I have gotten notice that there is an update available through Raymaine.com. You may want to try that.

Chris


----------



## ateupwitit

It needed a software upgrade took it to the local pro and they did it for free. We did clean up all power connections though. Thanks for the advice.


----------

